# yamaha for sale ys624



## micah68kj

I've been looking at this machine. I don't know anything about yamaha blowers except they are a good machine. He's wanting $650 firm. What do you experts think? It does need a little work and he says it hasn't been run for several years. Any idea how old it might be? Any known weaknesses? I'm going to call him but I 'd like a little inside dope before I do.
Thanks fellas.


----------



## micah68kj

More pics...


----------



## micah68kj

And finally...


----------



## wdb

I saw that one too. It's a lot of money for what the pictures show to be a well used machine. I bought a larger YS-828 tracked model two years ago for $475, from a dealer that used to sell them. I think this seller is asking too much.


----------



## micah68kj

wdb said:


> I saw that one too. It's a lot of money for what the pictures show to be a well used machine. I bought a larger YS-828 tracked model two years ago for $475, from a dealer that used to sell them. I think this seller is asking too much.


Thanks for replying. How did you make the 'well used' determination?
(And maybe that's why it's been listed for a month too!)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'd love to have a Yamaha and one thing I did when trying to score one in this area is check for parts availability. That's number one for me as I'd use it for a main machine.
There is a Yamaha Motorcycle dealer that can get parts so that was good. Never got it down to the price I wanted to pay.

How to determine "well used". Things you see in the photos like the paint worn down/off on the chute in a place (halfway up) where there shouldn't be anything to do that. The general dingy condition of the engines aluminum that looks like maybe it was tarped outside or stored some place with high humidity and the general dingyness of the unit itself.
The fact this guy just took pictures without cleaning it up a bit first shows he likely didn't take the extra effort to maintain it properly either.
I still like it but not at that price and this is just my opinion from what I'm seeing in the photos.


----------



## micah68kj

Do any of you have any idea what year this machine is? Like I said I know very'little about Yamaha blowers. Anybody else have any additional input before I call the man?


----------



## JnC

Machine is in decent shape but thats too much money. I have seen nicer looking ones go for that much. 

Thats a first gen late 80s machine. Easy way to tell is the metal tank, 3 forward gears rather than 4 found on the 90s machines. The 90s machines also have the plastic tank. 

That machine, in off season, could be had for $200~$300


----------



## UNDERTAKER

TO MUCH money, to old. not worth it IMO.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

FOR the same amount you could have THIS 1.Toro Snow Blower


----------



## micah68kj

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> FOR the same amount you could have THIS 1.Toro Snow Blower


Todd,
Just got done with a texting session w/this guy two days ago. He'll go to 600 but I want to go to $500. Time is on my side.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Or something like this: TORO SNOWBLOWER


----------



## micah68kj

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or something like this: TORO SNOWBLOWER


Too bad it's 500 miles from me, if not more.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Time in on your side.

That's how I got what I wanted for MY price.

I think you'd be wise to wait until the snow's melting in your area as the prices are just to high right now due to demand.


----------

